# Volkl Vertigo GT????



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

piece of crap- beginner ski

find an explosiv (no e)
or their new Gamata (i think this is how you spell it)


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

that's what i was afraid of : ( thanks man! -trev


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

sorry for the bad news-lesson learned about buying stuff without trying it out first. i'm not exactly one to talk though i just bought a kayak that i don't even know if it will fit me. well anyway hopefully you can get your money's worth. try posting the length and condition-maybe someone will buy it off you.

later,
aaron


----------

